# Sports trader blog



## Conner (Sep 16, 2016)

i have blown more banks than I can remember. 4 figure sums over and over because I didn't take the right approach!
This time I'm doing it right.

Low stakes, slowly learning the markets and enjoying the journey.

I will post my blog on here daily and hope to get some valuable advice from any experienced Pro's out there. Either way win or lose I'm enjoying the ride!

Tradingfootballmindset.com  

each day I go through my trades wins and losses and post profit and loss. All strategy  included

Conner


----------



## Conner (Sep 16, 2016)

Tonight was a mixed bag in terms of my results. Still making some silly mistakes.  I really want to improve my scalping and my research pre match!manyone who has experience here please contact me. My contact details are on the blog.

Anyway tonight's trades

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/16/friday-nights-antics/

Conner


----------



## Conner (Sep 17, 2016)

Some thoughts...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/17/some-thoughts/


----------



## Conner (Sep 17, 2016)

Trading loss

Scalping win

What to do, what to do.....

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/17/a-disappointing-but-thought-provoking-day/


----------



## Conner (Sep 18, 2016)

Hope you guys survived the "loss of feeds" today which suspended all the markets for hours!! Live and learn

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/18/more-thoughts-after-the-betfair-feed-incident/


----------



## Conner (Sep 19, 2016)

No trades today! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/19/injecting-logic/

Hope your trading is going well guys


----------



## Conner (Sep 20, 2016)

Today will be successful win or lose! All about the mindset! A learning mindset

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/20/big-day-of-trading-ahead/


----------



## Conner (Sep 20, 2016)

Some profit today but who gives a shit! Enjoyed my trading. Betfair still fucked up though! Didn't damage me tonight a
Though I missed out on a trade due to it..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/20/trading-some-sports-and-enjoying-it/

Conner


----------



## Conner (Sep 21, 2016)

Some assurances from Betfair... We will be trading tonight!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/21/betfair-assurances/

Conner


----------



## Conner (Sep 21, 2016)

Some interesting trades tonight. Graph took a hit due to the hit form Betfairs error last night as discussed in the blog earlier.

Enjoyed tonight's trading, learned a lot tonight

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/21/a-trade-with-the-asian-handicap/


----------



## Conner (Sep 22, 2016)

A though provocing video that in a roundabout way we can all apply to our finances and our trading

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/22/an-eye-opening-video-rich-dad-poor-dad/


----------



## Conner (Sep 22, 2016)

Another losing night. Work to do!!

Still in profit overall though so not to panic just yet. Just need to put a bit of a run together! Last month +£106 vs this month -£96

Come on Conner!!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/22/my-first-half-goals-trades-are-ruining-my-profits/


----------



## Conner (Sep 23, 2016)

Planning for tonight!

And a new challenge accepted!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/23/challenge/


----------



## Conner (Sep 23, 2016)

Finally some positive words to inject to the blog! We have a profit!! Long may it continue 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/23/a-green-at-last-a-green/


----------



## Conner (Sep 24, 2016)

Another profitable night! Needed a few teen days to help with the confidence! Some good trades in there too!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...rday-trading-would-not-have-it-any-other-way/


----------



## Conner (Sep 25, 2016)

Positive feedback from the gaffer!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...-in-a-week-positive-feedback-from-the-gaffer/


----------



## Conner (Sep 25, 2016)

Red Sunday! Trading from the trenches again! But full of fight!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/25/tough-day-for-the-profit-graph-red-sunday/


----------



## Conner (Sep 27, 2016)

Don't lose faith guys, this was never going to be easy! I'm more driven than ever 


https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/27/just-5-green-left-before-i-drop-into-the-red/


----------



## Conner (Sep 27, 2016)

In play trading VIDEO

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/27/in-play-video-motivation-for-tonight/


----------



## Conner (Sep 27, 2016)

Some interesting trades for your viewing...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/27/1031/


----------



## Conner (Sep 29, 2016)

Tiny gain from a tiny nights trading..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/28/tiny-gain-from-a-tiny-nights-trading/


----------



## Conner (Sep 29, 2016)

A tidy scalping effort saves the night!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/09/29/scalping-man-utd-0-0-saves-my-night/


----------



## Conner (Oct 1, 2016)

A solid days trading! Stress free and controlled. And a good start to the October challenge 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/01/hungover-but-tackled-the-trading-well/


----------



## Conner (Oct 4, 2016)

Rock n roll weekends are not good for trading..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/04/2-days-no-posts-rock-n-roll-failure/


----------



## Conner (Oct 5, 2016)

Less of the same moving forward! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/05/to-much-of-the-same-a-day-of-thinking-/


----------



## Conner (Oct 6, 2016)

Back in the saddle tonight!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/06/back-in-the-saddle-tonight/

Enter your email address at the bottom of the blog page to receive my posts straight to your mailbox!


----------



## Conner (Oct 6, 2016)

A new way of documenting the Trades... Feedback welcome

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/06/following-my-rival/


----------



## Conner (Oct 7, 2016)

My trading background..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/07/my-background/


----------



## Conner (Oct 8, 2016)

How to plot your own profit and loss graph

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/08/how-to-keep-your-own-easy-profit-and-loss-account/


----------



## Conner (Oct 9, 2016)

A long term venture to keep me sane!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/09/wish-i-was-as-motivated-at-life-as-i-am-at-trading/


----------



## Conner (Oct 10, 2016)

Some international action..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/10/can-the-world-cup-quallies-serve-up-some-profit/


----------



## Conner (Oct 11, 2016)

A sick day that lead me to trading...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/11/ever-lose-1600-in-a-day/


----------



## Conner (Oct 11, 2016)

Last kick of the match winner for Poland takes me into another slight profit for the night..

Plenty of trades to look over 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/11/late-poland-winner-saves-the-night/


----------



## Conner (Oct 13, 2016)

How do you view yourself? Change your vision!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/13/change-your-vision-punter-or-entrepreneur/

Like the blog? Like on Facebook - www.facebook.com/Tradingfootballmindset


----------



## Conner (Oct 14, 2016)

Trading the big leagues again! Nice trade in Dortmund.

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/14/european-leagues-back-in-action/

Facebook.com/Tradingfootballmindset


----------



## Conner (Oct 15, 2016)

Some correct score trading thoughts..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/15/correct-score-trading/

Facebook.com/Tradingfootballmindset


----------



## Conner (Oct 16, 2016)

Running HOT through October.

Some more correct score trading..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/16/talking-of-correct-score-trading/

Facebook.com/Tradingfootballmindset


----------



## Conner (Oct 17, 2016)

Competition time! Check this out for a prize

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...n-fancy-a-free-month-livetradingfootball-com/


----------



## Conner (Oct 18, 2016)

Find the most viewed and valuable posts with the new "best of the blog" page

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/best-of-the-blog/


----------



## Conner (Oct 18, 2016)

Setting financial goals as a beginner is a fast way to failure!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/18/financial-goals-danger/

Follow on Twitter - Twitter.com/conner28111


----------



## Conner (Oct 20, 2016)

Trading is fine! But a non trading disaster.. 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/20/i-have-had-a-nightmare-dont-worry-the-trading-is-fine/

Www.facebook.com/Tradingfootballmindet


----------



## Conner (Oct 21, 2016)

You starting out in trading? Have a clear plan! It's not going to be easy

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/21/passions-fears-and-problems/

Add your email to the bottom of the blog page for the posts straight to your mailbox


----------



## Conner (Oct 22, 2016)

Last night my discipline faltered! I got lucky but just when you think you are fixed...you realise you have a long way to go!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...ine-faltered-thought-i-had-buried-that-issue/


----------



## Conner (Oct 23, 2016)

Let's clear up this over trading malarkey! 

It's an issue for many! Sort it out and  improve your trading 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/23/lets-tackle-over-trading-and-get-this-out-of-the-way/


----------



## Conner (Oct 23, 2016)

Enough of my talking! Let's see some action!!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/23/last-nights-action-another-profitable-night/


----------



## Conner (Oct 24, 2016)

Cracking Sunday's trading! And some thoughts..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/24/reflection-and-some-trades/


----------



## Conner (Oct 25, 2016)

An interesting post on risk management and a look into last nights trades 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/25/managing-risk-growing-your-bank/


----------



## Conner (Oct 27, 2016)

A stable mindset is essential when dealing with the wins and the losses in trading...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/27/a-stable-mindset/


----------



## Conner (Oct 28, 2016)

Risk V reward! The most important aspect to any learning trader.. But think about it...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/28/individual-risk-v-reward/

Share this post!!


----------



## Conner (Oct 29, 2016)

The dreaded 0-0s where out in force last night! Did you get caught? 

Including as Asian handicap chart for your clarity!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/29/the-trading-community-was-stung-last-night/


----------



## Conner (Oct 30, 2016)

Self analysis again! Tweaks in my approach and a 1600%! ROI trade!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/10/30/constantly-working-on-my-vision/


----------



## Conner (Oct 31, 2016)

Can you stretch your profits given the right criteria? 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...-green-for-more-potential-with-the-same-risk/


----------



## Conner (Nov 1, 2016)

Edge of your seat trading on Sunday! I get to analyse a system for Free!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/01/the-martingale-system-level-5-ouch/


----------



## Conner (Nov 2, 2016)

Last nights trading. Some thoughts and questions. Should I have gone back in to turn trades around? Should I have exited my overs trades after a goal? 

A nice profit either way

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/02/last-nights-trading/


----------



## Conner (Nov 3, 2016)

Trying to cover every possibility will not help inadequate research! Taking some solid advice from people who know better than me! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/03/running-for-cover/


----------



## Conner (Nov 4, 2016)

This is a long process. It will not be conquered in a few weeks. Set yourself up for the long haul and manage to give yourself  a fighting chance to succeed! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/04/enjoy-the-long-road-why-rush/


----------



## Conner (Nov 7, 2016)

2 trades with 2 big wins! And a controlled weekend of drinkin.... Check me out

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/07/running-hot-this-weekend/


----------



## Conner (Nov 8, 2016)

How often do you bring your A game to trading? Do you turn up with your C game far too often? What holds you back? A great book lead me to write a post that had real benefit for me! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/08/how-often-to-you-bring-your-a-game/


----------



## Conner (Nov 9, 2016)

Pre match trading! Give me more of that! Desperate to learn how to find an edge in the pre match trading. How do I get hold of the team info early!? 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/09/pre-match-trading-i-want-more/


----------



## Conner (Nov 10, 2016)

Answering a few email questions. For guys and girls who are thinking about starting up! My views! Not necessarily  correct! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/10/new-traders-questions/


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2016)

A question for you all! What's your opinion? To leave it... or not to leave it!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/11/could-i-have-done-more/


----------



## Conner (Nov 14, 2016)

At last a proper staking plan! We all love a plan  ;D

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/14/staking-plan-we-all-love-a-plan/


----------



## Conner (Nov 15, 2016)

A journal? Really? Yes! It's the way forward my friends. You need to track everything for your reference down a very long road. So not to make the same mistakes time and time again...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/15/journals-your-running-commentary/

Get involved in my community! Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Conner (Nov 16, 2016)

You deposit £100 into Betfair, how do you see that money? How do you treat that money? A business start up...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/16/my-business/


----------



## Conner (Nov 17, 2016)

We have our first ever guest post. A little more advanced but great reading. Using cross over points, Understanding the markets and the prices!

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/17/using-crossover-points-to-your-advantage/


----------



## Conner (Nov 18, 2016)

Pre match roller coaster in France! Exciting stuff. Do you know anything about pre match trading? Get involved...

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/18/pre-match-roller-coaster/


----------



## Conner (Nov 21, 2016)

Have a ROI figure in mind.... Then take your money and run! Slowly building and keep your mindset positive

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/21/return-on-investment/


----------



## Conner (Nov 22, 2016)

It's never plain sailing, you must stay calm when facing a loss and tackle it with a clear mind... Easier said than done! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...-a-losing-situation-without-getting-too-deep/


----------



## Conner (Nov 23, 2016)

A losing night in the champions league! Enjoyable nights trading though. Always picking up new techniques. A followers question answered.. Only my opinion.

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...in-the-champs-league-and-a-follower-question/


----------



## Conner (Nov 24, 2016)

Last night I tipped a few winners! Big winners! So that was great. Not something I'm planning on doing regu but the matches just seemed to good value to miss! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...t-your-losses-you-only-remember-the-bad-ones/


----------



## Conner (Nov 25, 2016)

Trading after a goal has been scored can be lucrative.mgets the adrenaline pumping if you trade the U 1.5 market! A few punts in the Europa league too to talk about. A decent night for me 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/25/scalping-after-a-goal/


----------



## Conner (Nov 28, 2016)

Lots of the readers spewing bankrolls! Take responsibility and set acheavable goals. Stop rushing and work towards the goal properly! Only the best will survive 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/28/setting-progressive-goals/


----------



## Conner (Nov 29, 2016)

A big day for TradingFootballMindset.com! 

I have been invited to take the pro trader career course at Orio Trading! Hard work starts now. Looking forward to learning lots! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/29/big-day-today-i-joined-orio-sports-trading/


----------



## Conner (Nov 30, 2016)

A successful November over all! Reflecting on 3/4 profitable months 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/11/30/november-finished-green/


----------



## Conner (Dec 1, 2016)

A full review of November. What we learned and the progress made. Hope you are all doing well and following 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/01/november-final-review/


----------



## Conner (Dec 2, 2016)

I have started my training with ORIO sports. Read all about the training on my page "career course". 

Not easy! Made me feel like a total beginner again but I will give this my best shot! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/02/started-my-orio-training/


----------



## Conner (Dec 5, 2016)

Well....... 

What a weekend! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/05/profit-profit-and-more-profit/


----------



## Conner (Dec 6, 2016)

Some thoughts on my early learnings on my career course. As a new traders these things are not even considered! Never traded much pre race/match but it's time to really start to learn how to! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/06/support-and-resistance/


----------



## Conner (Dec 7, 2016)

Trading styles to consider...also factors when entering a market! Lots more to think about

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/07/types-of-traders-all-with-the-same-goal/


----------



## Conner (Dec 8, 2016)

Less complexity! Where am I at? 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/08/it-cant-all-be-learning-where-am-i-at/


----------



## Conner (Dec 12, 2016)

Don't talk yourself into believing a result WILL happen! And don't be a plonker and adjust your stakes up... You will get caught

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/12/break-your-staking-plan-even-once-you-pay/


----------



## Conner (Dec 13, 2016)

A mindset "wobble" doesn't just affect that session.... It can affect you for weeks to come! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/13/knock-on-effect-of-a-mindset-wobble/


----------



## Conner (Dec 14, 2016)

Be honest with yourself, face your weaknesses! Progress! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/14/lose-your-ego/


----------



## Conner (Dec 16, 2016)

Technical analysis. The fun part! Lot to learn about 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/16/technical-analysis-and-follower-questions/


----------



## Conner (Dec 19, 2016)

Ignore the green and work on your red! Liabilty! Risk V reward. Don't be blinded by huge greens... Take your consistent ROI

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/19/forget-the-green-concentrate-on-the-red/


----------



## Conner (Dec 20, 2016)

Another small profit, is it ok to re-enter an exited lost trade? Purely circumstantial in my eyes... 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/20/last-gasp-liverpool-and-re-entering-a-lost-trade/


----------



## Conner (Dec 22, 2016)

How much of a factor is weight of money? And finally I attempted some of my learning from ORIO sports.. Quite a ride 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/...ey-can-deceive-and-some-orio-testing-at-last/


----------



## Conner (Dec 23, 2016)

Bring on the goals in Italy! Bang bang  

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/23/bang-bang-in-italy/


----------



## Conner (Dec 28, 2016)

Building leverage! Using your leverage to profit or make key decisions! Correct score trading is tricky. You never know what's going to happen. Have a plan 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2016/12/28/leverage-the-decision-maker/


----------



## Conner (Jan 2, 2017)

New year, new Goals! Set some goals and work towards improving your trading. Let's hope for a big year in our development 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2017/01/02/my-goals-for-a-big-2017/


----------



## Conner (Jan 3, 2017)

Now this runs deep! Time to think about your mindset from a new angle! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2017/01/03/peak-performance-state-of-mind/


----------



## Conner (Jan 4, 2017)

2017 trading so far! What a start...
30% bankroll increase. Plenty of luck! 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2017/01/04/2017-trading-so-far/


----------



## Conner (Jan 5, 2017)

Some testing on the horses. At last. Real eye opener on the markets. And last nights results 

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2017/01/05/orio-training-in-practice/


----------



## Conner (Jan 9, 2017)

Back to earth with a bump! I tough weekend but immaculate control! Some positives to take..

https://tradingfootballmindset.com/2017/01/09/easy-come-easy-go-maybe-not/


----------

